# Samsung NP300E5A-A05ES no enciende



## FranCasas (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola, resulta que tengo el portátil del título, y el problema que tengo es que enciende sólo el ventilador y los leds de encendido.
Al principio al presionar el encendido sólo se enciende el led pero al pasar un momento el ventilador comienza a girar al 100% sin encender pantalla.
He revisado cortocircuitos y no hay y buscando he visto que puede ser un problema de BIOS corrupta, lo que ocurre es que ni encuentro la BIOS ni sé cómo grabársela sin poder acceder a la actual.
Además tampoco tengo esquema de la placa base para comprobar voltajes, pero sí se que la alimentación llega correctamente.
Ya he limpiado los contactos de las RAM y cambiado por otras, mismo comportamiento.
No es un problema de gráfica, ya que este modelo en concreto no tiene gráfica dedicada.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 18, 2019)

Ese problema sí parece ser provocado por falla del BIOS.

El archivo binario se puede grabar con varios programadores.
Yo uso el RT809F o el H, el MiniPro, y también tengo el EZP2010 y el CH341A
Con cualquiera de esos se puede grabar el dump del BIOS a la memoria.
Por lo general es una memoria Flash SPI del tipo 25QXXX (Winbond u otra marca)
Algunas laptops llegan a tener doble BIOS y ambas memorias se deben reprogramar.

El procedimiento es muy sencillo y existen varios tutoriales en la red.
Por ejemplo: Grabar BIOS con RT809F - Google Search

Nota: Siempre es recomendable realizar una copia antes de regrabar la memoria.

Adjunto el volcado .bin (Dump)


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola, he probado a cargarle la BIOS que me has adjuntado, pero tengo la misma respuesta, inicia con el ventilador apagado y al momento lo pone al 100% sin ninguna salida por pantalla.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2019)

Extracto tomado de una página de reparación en facebook:



> Notebook Samsung NP300E5A – No enciende.
> Se verificó el consumo, tenía un consumo normal (10mA)
> Se verificaron las tensiones que tienen que estar en S5 y estaban todas presentes
> (Power, BIOS, 3_MICOM, etc.)
> Se procedió a regrabar BIOS y el error persistía, se reemplazó la memoria SPI por una nueva para descartar definitivamente que sea problema de BIOS, regrabamos y el equipo ya pudo encender normalmente.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 27, 2019)

Con memoria SPI se refiere a la memoria donde se ha programado la BIOS o estoy confundido?
Ya había visto ese hilo antes, pero había intentado buscar otro problema.
Si es esa memoria pido una nueva y hago la prueba.

Además medido los voltajes en las bobinas cercanas al procesador y hay 3 que me dan 0V, supongo que deberían tener algún voltaje, os adjunto una imagen de lo que tengo:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2019)

FranCasas dijo:


> Con memoria SPI se refiere a la memoria donde se ha programado la BIOS o estoy confundido?


Sí, esa es.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por lo general es una memoria Flash SPI del tipo 25QXXX (Winbond u otra marca)





FranCasas dijo:


> Además he medido los voltajes en las bobinas cercanas al procesador y hay 3 que me dan 0V, supongo que deberían tener algún voltaje.


No todos los conversores DC-DC deben proporcionar voltaje, otros aparecen cuando se enciende el equipo.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 27, 2019)

Pues voy a pedir una memoria nueva, cuando me llegue le cargo la bios y comento el resultado aver que pasa.
Lo de que haya 0v no creo que sea un problema, porque proviene de un conversor dc-dc que como bien dices he mirado en internet y necesita una señal de activacion que seguramente por encender no tenga.
He estado buscando cortos y no veo ninguno asi que la pido y la pruebo.
Muchas graciaas


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 31, 2019)

Despues de pedir una memoria y que me viniese en mal estado y pedir la segunda que sí he podido programar y comprobar la programación teniendo éxito he visto que al colocarla tengo exactamente el mismo resultado, al encender el ordenador tengo el ventilador funcionando al 100%, el procesador no se calienta y no tengo señal de video ni por pantalla ni por vga, si que responde al pulso de arranque del pulsador de encendido, pero nada más.
Tambien he comprobado el consumo y llega a consumir 0.2A a 19.2V, por lo que yo creo que no llega a completar el encendido.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 31, 2019)

No queda más que buscar el manual de servicio y ver el diagrama de flujo de arranque.


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 31, 2019)

Lo he buscado por todos lados y no he encontrado nada todavía, he visto unos componentes que parecen mosfet que controlan la alimentación del procesador (lo se por haber seguido las pistas), ya que había 3 voltajes propios del procesador que no tenía (las bobinas grandes que hay cerca).
Midiendo en el mosfet en un lado tengo 19V en la pata suelta que supongo será la puerta no hay nada y en el drenador tampoco hay nada, no estoy seguro de si es un transistor o un mosfet.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 31, 2019)

Mira este video:


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 2, 2019)

He visto el vídeo y me ha dado una idea, aunque sigo sin el diagrama he encontrado el diagrama del controlador de los MOSFET que indicaba arriba que no tenían el canal abierto y el datasheet de los propios mosfet.
He estado midiendo en el controlador y en el momento de arrancar el pc la pata VR_ON de activación del controlador se encuentra a nivel alto con 3.03V, la pata VDD de alimentación se encuentra correcta a 5.12V, VCCP necesario para el controlador se encuentra también a 5.12V, valores correctos según el datasheet.
En las salidas hacia los mosfet no hay voltaje.
He descubierto que hay un pin llamado PGOODG y otro llamado PGOOD que deberían tener tensión para indicar que los reguladores de voltaje internos son capaces de proporcionar voltaje, pero me he encontrado los dos a 0V, sin embargo cuando los desconecto del integrado(corto la pista) me doy cuenta de que es el integrado mismo el que los pone a 0, ya que en el caso de PGOODG del lado que va al controlador tengo 0v y del lado que va a un divisor de voltaje colocado a a esa pata tengo 3V, y al volver a unir la pista vuelven a 0V.
VGS en todos los mosfet es 0 (son canal N los 4) así que desconfío del controlador, ya que tiene todos los voltajes aplicados de manera correcta.
Agradezco toda ayuda, muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ago 3, 2019)

Pienso que el problema está en la EEPROM -Memoria- que contiene el BIOS o en el dump. Cárgale el que encuentres en la web del fabricante, en la zona de descargas. Mira que esté bien soldado el chip que has sustituido.
Recuerdo que casi la totalidad de problemas de ese tipo eran de BIOS. Comprueba el voltaje de la batería de litio CR2032.

Saludos.


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 8, 2019)

He reprogramado y verificado una memoria EEPROM nueva para la bios (la que adjuntó el compañero darkbytes) y está bien soldada, teniendo la misma respuesta, de hecho al ser smd antes de soldarla la probe con unas extensiones en las patas para poderla insertar en el zocalo del programador correctamente teniendo de esta manera el mismo resultado.


----------



## cdsh (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola, viendo la imagen con los voltajes que publicaste hace un tiempo, falta vcore, debes revisar porque te esta faltando ese voltaje


----------



## tiago (Ago 31, 2019)

En el comentario 10, se puede ver en la foto, arriba a la izquierda unos condensadoes con muy mala pinta. ¿Los has revisado?.
Saludos.


----------

